# Polarisationsbrille?



## Raubkiller (13. April 2005)

Hallo erstmal an alle

Ich bin ausschließlich Raubfischangler und möchte mir jetzt eine Polarisationsbrille zulegen. *MACHT DAS SINN?*

Damit möchte ich im Frühjahr die Hechte am ufer stehen sehen und wo die Waller leichen. 

Was für eine Brille würdet Ihr mir vorschlagen?


----------



## antonio (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Macht nur bei klarem Wasser Sinn es wird nur die Lichtreflexion an der Wasseroberfläche mehr oder weniger verhindert je nach Qualität der Brille


----------



## Birger (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Versprech dir nicht zu viel von dem Polarisationseffekt, der funzt nämlich nur bei glatter Wasseroberfläche. Um zu testen, ob die Brille die du kaufen möchtest wirklich eine Polobrille ist, halte zwei Gläser (von der selben Brillenmarke) übereinander und drehe dann ein Glas um 90°. Wenn du nun noch hindurchsehen kannst ist es keine. Wenn nichts mehr zu sehen ist liegst du richtig.


----------



## MelaS72 (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

das ist ein guter Tipp!!! Danke auch von meiner Seite her. Denn auch ich überlege schon seit einiger Zeit, mir eine solche Brille zuzulegen, weil meine Augen so empfindlich sind und ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich schon fast gar nix sehe, was sich auch nur 1 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche abspielt.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

muss ich den Vorrednern vollkommen Recht geben !
Erwarte nicht zuviel von den "Wunderbrillen"  |rolleyes 

meridian


----------



## MelaS72 (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

würde somit denn dann schon eine "stärkere" Sonnebrille, bzw. eine andre Tönung sinnvoller sein?


----------



## Birger (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Hi Mela, 
Sonnen und Polobrillen haben iegentlich nichts miteinander zu tun. Der Poloeffekt ist folgender: von der Wasseroberfläche reflektiertes Licht (Lichtwellen) ist horizontal und senkrecht angeordnet. Also die direkt reflektierten Lichtwellen (die störenden) sind senkrecht, die aus dem Wasser tretenden (die wir sehen wollen) sind horizontal angeordnet. Die Polobrille hat nun kleine Ritze in der Oberfläche des Glases (oder ganz feine Metallfäden), die ebenfalls horizontal angeordnet sind, sodass die blöden reflektierten Lichtwellen vom Himmel nicht durch dieses "Gitter" gelangen. Die aus dem Wasser (Grund, Fische usw.) aber gelangen durch das Gitter und man kann sie sehen. Problem: trübes Wasser, dann sind die Objekte unter Wasser eh nicht beleuchtet oder eine unebene Wasseroberfläche, von denen die Lichtwellen Kreuz und quer reflektieren und sich brechen, dann gelangen sie auch nicht durch das "Gitter" und man sieht nix.

Wenns unverständlich war bitte nochmal Fragen, ich schreibe manchmal etwas wirr.


----------



## MelaS72 (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

@Birger, man glaubts kaum, aber nach dem 3. mal durchlesen, und Wort für Wort, ohne Duden oder jegliche Hilfe habe ich es dann doch auch so verstanden  Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst. Ist interessant, die Hintergründe zu erfahren!
Da bei uns noch einige Tage Bewölkung und Regen angesagt ist, habe ich janoch ein bissl Zeit, mir das durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen, ob ich mir wirklich eine Pola hole.
Danke für diese Infos!!!


----------



## Kurzer (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Hallo,

könnt Ihr eine bestimmte Brille empfehlen?

Gruß


----------



## Mumpitz (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Tach zusammen!

Vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung zu Pol-Brillen, die nicht unbedingt den optischen Hintergrund beleuchtet, evtl. aber doch noch einen Pluspunkt bringt.
Ich benutze beim Jerken vom Boot aus auch eine Polarisationsbrille und kann tauchende Jerks weitaus besser sehen als mein Mitstreiter ohne. Das haben wir mehrere Male durchgetestet. Es ist es zum einen so, daß auch bei gewellter Oberfläche noch häufig mehr zu sehen ist, da die Wellen nicht immer eine Sinusform haben, sondern sich gegeneinander aufschaukeln und auch durch Wind noch beeinflusst werden. Zudem -wenn es denn eine gute Polbrille ist - erfüllt sie auch noch den Zweck einer Sonnenbrille. Durch die Tönung werden die Augen durch die Hellen Reflexe des Wassers nicht so stark gestört, wie bei jemandem, der versucht den Köder ohne Sonnenbrille zu beobachten. Zusammen erleichtern diese beiden Vorteile dem Beobachter die Verfolgung des Köders trotzdem beträchtlich und auch durch die Luft fliegende Köder (ausgeschlitzter Haken des Köders unter Zug, etc.) haben so keine Chance die empfindlichen Augen zu erreichen. Für mich so gut wie nicht mehr wegzudenken.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Fragt euch doch mal ei ein paar Optikern durch... dort hab ich meine auch her und ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Die Quallität richtet sich aber denke ich erheblich danach wieviel Geld du ausgeben willst. Sogar echte Glas-Gläser kannst du für teuer Geld bekommen. Shimano hat auch ein paar optisch schön eim Angebot. Die technium z.B. ist echt was fürs Auge *gg*, aber ob sie was taugt, k.A.
Nicht gleich aufgeben wenn der erste Optiker keine hat. Ich musste auch erst 3 abklappern, aber konnte dafür gleich noch ein wenig über den Preis verhandeln.


----------



## Case (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Sehe ich so wie Mumpitz.
Ich will auf Pol-Brillen auch nicht mehr verzichten. Benutze diese seit 20 Jahren, und besonders beim Forellenangeln am Bach sind die ein unverzichtbares Hilfsmittel.

Case


----------



## Klaus-a. (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Unterschied schaut mal hier bitte.


----------



## Angler505 (13. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

*Hallo,*
ich besitze nun seit Jahren diverse Polbrillen, 
der Vorteil der Brille ist für mich nicht wieder wegzudenken.

Ich benutze Brillen der Firma AQUA, selbst unterschiedliche Tönungen ( Einfärbungen ) der Brillengläser machen sich stark bemerkbar.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Teibei (14. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Hi!

http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/html/aqua_polbrillen.html


Guck mal hier nach! Will hier keine Werbung machen aber habe meine Brille dort auch gekauft! Ich habe den Händler per email Fragen zu den einzelnen Brillen gestellt und gefragt welche für meine Verhältnisse ( Wann gehe ich angeln, bei welchem Wetter, Welches Gewaässer usw.)passend wäre und bin sehr gut beraten worden!

Auf der Hompage selbst sind auch Erklärungen und Skizzen zu den einzelnen Gläsern!

Aqua ist empfehlenswert! Man sollte auch gerade bei Polbrillen nicht am preis sparen, alles was unter 50 € liegt ist meiner meinung nach Brosch! Und dass sich die Brille kaum lohnt kann ich nicht bestätigen, weil ich viele Fische schon gesehen habe und auch einige Nachläufer(besonders barsche) noch haken konnte, die ich ohne Polbrille nicht gesehen hätte!!

Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## sebastian (14. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

ich hab eine von Balzer, also ich find die sind ganz OK, alles nehmens auch nicht weg aber sie sind schon sehr nützlich !


----------



## Kurzer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Hallo Thorsten,

der Tip mit RK war klasse! Super Beratung und ein Angebot welchem ich nicht wiederstehen konnte ;->!

DANKE!

Gruß


----------



## Lechfischer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Ich angele seit dieser Saison mit Polbrille auf Forelle am Lech.Ich konnte viel mehr Fische entdecken(und dadurch auch fangen).Ich konnte in der vorigen Saison keinen einzigen Fisch auf Sicht fangen,diese Saison jedoch waren es über 20 Fische,die ich mit Hife der Polbrille auf Sicht fangen konnte.Ich konnte sogar noch mehr sehen.Ich hab auch schon 3 oder 4 Mal Hechte in einem See(mit Hilfe der Polbrille) sehen können.Also ich rate allen eindeutig zu einer Polbrille.


----------



## lindenerspezial (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Kann ich auch nur bestätigen!
Ich angle manchmal in einem ca. 1m flachen Fluß und habe gestern meine neue Brille getestet (4 EUR bei Lidl!). Ich konnte auf jeden Fall besser als je zuvor (angle dort seit 10 Jahren) bis auf den Grund sehen, und dass obwohl es relativ trübe war. Zudem habe ich über den Tag verteilt zig Fische gesehen. 3er bis 5er Gruppen Karpfen und Brassen, Rotaugen, Bachforellen - einfach wundervoll! Und das schon für den Preis; sieht man bei teureren dann noch besser oder wie? Hab ja schon gehört, dass die Färbung ne Rolle spielt, aber für mein Emfpinden hat es gestern optimal geklappt. Hab aber auch keine Vergleichswerte...


----------



## Mumpitz (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Was mir bei den Billigteilen immer auf den Magen schlägt, ist, daß bei vielen kein wirklicher Filter gegen die für das Auge gefährlichen Sonnenstrahlen existiert. Darauf würde ich unbedingt achten. Schaut man mit dem blosen Auge in Richtung Sonne (natürlich nicht direkt hinein), verengt sich die Pupille um weniger schädliche Strahlung durchzulassen. Bei einer getönten Brille fehlt dieser natürliche Reflex und ohne diesen Schutz vor UV-A und UV-B-Strahlung riskiert man wirklich einiges.
UV-A-Licht kann die Netzhaut schädigen. UV-B schädigt Linse und Hornhaut.
In der Medizin wird UV-B für die Entstehung des grauen Stars mit verantwortlich gemacht also einer nicht korrigierbaren Trübung der Augenlinse.
Durch UV-B-Bestrahlung sterben Zellen auf der Hornhautoberfläche ab. Das kann zu starken Schmerzen und vorübergehendem Verlust des Sehvermögensführen.

Natürlich ist ein solcher Schutz nicht unbedingt eine Preisfrage, nur sollte man beim Kauf darauf achten, da es sonst böse Folgen haben kann, wenn man dieses Kriterium nicht beim Kauf mit einbezieht.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Hab meine Polarisationsbrille von ebay da solltest auch unbedingt ma gucken ...
Meine ist von Mad Merlin .
Man kann wirklich viel besser ins Wasser sehn . Hab mitm Kollegen mal an ner Dänischen Au n vergleichsfischen gemacht ( ich mit Brille er ohne ) Ich sah öfter Forellen die Den köder attackierten oder ihn verfolgten ohne das ich es bemerkt hätte . Hatte die Forellen meist auch ein oder 2 Würfe später am haken .
Mein Kollege hat dagegen sogut wie keine Forelle gesehn und deshalb wohl auch schlechter gefangen ( ich hatte 4 maßige er nur eine ) .
Teilweise hab ich sogar fische gesehn die seinen Köder attackierten ohne das er es bemerkte ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Achja die Brillen haben angeblich n Neupreis von 179$ ich hab für meine allerdings nur 25 € bezahlt ....


----------



## Birger (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Die von Lidl sind echt gut, für 4€ hab ich auch eine mitgehen lassen. Ob die aber nun auch nen UV Filter haben weiß ich net.


----------



## Gast 1 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Polarisationsbrille:

Zu Anfang war ich hoffnungsvoll,

mittlerweile kann ich beim Zandern nur meine eingefärbte Sehne besser sehen.


----------



## lindenerspezial (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

@kochtoppangler: die habe ich mir auch gestern mal bestellt u.a. wegen UVA/B-Schutz.
Ist die denn soweit ganz gut? Bin ja noch etwas skeptisch, kaufe ungerne Dinge, die ich nicht in der Hand gehabt habe...


----------



## HEWAZA (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Lidl sind echt gut, für 4€ hab ich auch eine mitgehen lassen. Ob die aber nun auch nen UV Filter haben weiß ich net.


 
Laut Werbung und Brillenanhängsel 100% UVB Schutz (Ich hab auch ein von Lidl)


----------



## sammycr65 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Ich habe mir 2 geleistet - eine hat meine Holde gleich 
kassiert!

Optisch nicht schlecht (gerade Bügel)!

Beim Hardcoretest am Gartenteich hat sie bestens 
funktioniert!!!
Am "großen Wasser" probiere ich sie Freitag aus!

Leider soll es ja Hunde und Katzen regnen!
Und für 3.99 mal ausprobieren is in Ordnung!


----------



## zanderheli (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Polbrillen sind immer ein Vorteil. Manchmal sieht man einen Fisch nachschwimmen, besonders ufernahe passiert das manchmal. Sieht man einen Fisch kann man mit Polbrillen meist erkennen welcher es ist.  Die Schnur sieht man auch besser. Nur bei kaffebraunem Wasser braucht man keine Brille.

Ich hatte viele Brillen, jedoch gibt es nur mehr eine die ich kaufen würde.: Aqua!

alles liebe
heli


----------



## darth carper (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Ich verwende eigentlich immer eine Pol-Brille beim Fischen, nicht nur beim Spinnfischen oder bei klarem Wasser..
Hauptgründe dafür sind die von Mumpitz genannten Vorteile. Gerade beim Angeln, wenn die Sonnenstrahlen noch vom Wasser reflektiert werden, ist mir eine Sonnenbrille oder Pol-Brille wichtig.
Eine Pol-Brille nehme ich lieber, weil sie eben auch die Spiegelung vom Wasser nimmt und man besser hininsehen kann.
Ein Vorteil der beim Spinnfischen zum Tragen kommt.

Ich verwende je nach Helligkeit und Lichtintensität verschiedene Farben.
Bei Sonnenschein schwarze, bei geringer Lichtintensität gelbe bzw. bernstein farbene und als Allroundmodell braune Gläser.
Es gibt auch pink-farbene Gläser, die ich aber noch nicht getestet habe.
Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen damit?

Meine Polbrillen sind von ABU, Shimano und Fox.
Speziell die Brillen von Fox und Shimano kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

@ lindenerspezial  also ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden . Vorher hatte ich schon 2 billigere Modelle die beide eigentlich nicht viel mehr als ne Sonnenbrille gebracht haben aber mit der Mad Marlin konnte ich wirklich viele Fische sehn .

Das einzige Problem bei der Brille ist n Passendes Etui zu finden denn ein AUFBLASBARES Etui und mein Angelruchsack sind 2 Sachen die sich ganz sicher nicht vertragen  =)
Ich war bei 2 Optikern und musste ca 10 etuis durchprobieren bis eins passte ...


----------



## admiral1 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Hier meine Erfahrungen mit UV-Schutz und Pol-Brillen:

Als nebenbei-Fliegenfischer hatte ich mir vor ca. 5 Jahren auch so ein Teil zugelegt, eine "Aqua". Habe sie dann auch zum Schleppfischen aufgesetzt, vor allem bei starker Sonne ist sie durchaus auch hilfreich, das Köderspiel neben dem Boot zu testen.

Beim ersten Sommer-Sonneneinsatz - den ganzen Tag auf dem See - saß ich dann Abends im Auto, bekam einen "Heulanfall", und mußte 5 Minuten anhalten, bis sich die Augen wieder beruhigt haben und aufgehört haben zu tränen. Habs auf die Klimaanlage geschoben. Das zweite mal aufs Sonnenöl. Beim dritten mal dämmerte mir, daß ich mir die Augen verbrannt habe. Dann hab ich mich erstmal über UV-Schutz informiert:

UV-Schutz schreiben alle drauf. Auch mal UV-Schutz 100% - ist wohl so ne "halblegale" Nummer. Die Brille sollte ein "CE" Zeichen haben (z.b. innen am Bügel), damit wird klargemacht, daß die Gläser und die Angaben nach europäischer Norm geprüft werden; und die Norm UV-400 (entspricht 100% Herausfilterung aller schädlichen UV-Wellenbereiche) muß dazu angegeben sein.

Die Aqua wurde mir vor ca. 5 Jahren mit "hohem UV-Schutz" - so die Packung - verkauft, ohne irgendeine Norm-Angabe; auf deutsch: bei intensivem Sonneneinsatz am Wasser eindeutig schädlich für die Augen. Ich weiss nicht, ob das bei Aqua mittlerweile anders ist. Würde aber nur noch Brillen kaufen, die die Norm UV-400 eindeutig ausweisen. Viele Hersteller machen das, und die die es nicht machen, und mit allen möglichen Formulierungen rumhantieren, ohne den Schutz beim Namen zu nennen, machen sich in meinen Augen dadurch ziemlich verdächtig.

Nicht vergessen sollte man bei Einsätzen auf dem Meer oder auf einem See, daß das Wasser 95% der Strahlen reflektiert: d.h. die beste Brille nützt einem nichts, wenn seitlich die strahlen in die durch die Verdunklung geweitete Pupille donnern.

gruesse
admiral


----------



## PetriHelix (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Ich habe meist das Problem das mir die Augen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein richtig weh tun. Daher habe ich mir so mit der Zeit die ein oder andere Oakley zugelegt. 
Die Brillen kosten zwar etwas mehr als die 0815 Modelle, dafür sind die Gläser aber auch qualitativ besser. 

Nun gehts hier ja um Polbrillen... Ich weiss leider nicht ob Oakley irgendwas in diesem Bereich anbietet, aber wenn ich mir solche eine Polbrille kaufen müsste, dann nur von einem namhafen Hersteller. Dafür sind mir meine Augen echt zu schade und ich merke ziemlich schnell ob eine Sonnenbrille "schrott" ist oder nicht, nämlich dann wenn die Augen trotz Brille nach ein paar Minuten anfangen zu tränen.

Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen das eine Brille von 4 Euro einen ausreichenden UV-Schutz bieten kann. Zum testen für 5 Minuten ok, aber wenn man mehrere Stunden in den kommenden Sommermonaten ans Wasser geht, sollte man sich schon ein entsprechend höherwertiges Model kaufen.


----------



## Sepp Meier (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

http://www.konsument.at/konsument/detail.asp?category=Gesundheit+++Kosmetik&id=23689&cookie_test=1
Habe ich grad gefunden, ich denke mit der Sonnenbrille macht man nix falsch.


----------



## HEWAZA (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*



			
				Sepp Meier schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.konsument.at/konsument/detail.asp?category=Gesundheit+%2B+Kosmetik&id=23689&cookie%5Ftest=1
> Habe ich grad gefunden, ich denke mit der Sonnenbrille macht man nix falsch.


 
#6 Informativer Link #6


----------



## Wartos (11. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Na dann werd ich hier den Thread mal wieder Leben einhauchen 
Ich wollte mir auch eine zulegen und musste dann erstmal feststellen das eine Pol/sonnenbrille mich 245 ohne entspiegelte Gläser und 345mit entspiegelten Gläsern kostet.
Mein Prob ist das ich kurzsichtig bin und ich ohne Brille nichts sehe,
Mit meiner Nachfrage was ich dann mache wenn meine Augen schlechter werden.. kam ein freundliches lächeln 
Weiss wer evtl. ob es im Netz was ein wenig preiswerter ist.
Und welche Farben nimmat man nun.Würde die Brille ständig beim Angeln tragen wollen.
Vielen dank für die Hilfe


----------



## McRip (11. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*



Wartos schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich hier den Thread mal wieder Leben einhauchen
> Ich wollte mir auch eine zulegen und musste dann erstmal feststellen das eine Pol/sonnenbrille mich 245 ohne entspiegelte Gläser und 345mit entspiegelten Gläsern kostet.
> Mein Prob ist das ich kurzsichtig bin und ich ohne Brille nichts sehe,
> Mit meiner Nachfrage was ich dann mache wenn meine Augen schlechter werden.. kam ein freundliches lächeln
> ...



Das kenne ich, da gibt es einen relativ einfachen Trick. Du nimmst eine Brille mit Innen- und Außengläsern. Die Außengläser sind polarisiert und getönt, die Innengläser günstige Kunststoff ohne alles. Ändern sich deine Augenwerte, musst du nur die billigen Innengläser wechseln. Kostenpunkt natürlich insgesamt auch hoch, aber langfristig sehr günstig. Zudem kann das Außenglas gebogen sein, also auch eine ideale Sportbrille z.B. zum Fahrradfahren. Anbei mal ein Bild, ich hoffe man kann die Innengläser erkennen!


----------



## Lenkers (11. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Jo, ist bei mir das Gleiche. Habe meine Pol von TAVATA (eibei) für 40 eus plus 40 nochmal beim Optiker für die Einsatzgläser in meinen Diops und schick. Alternative sind Kontaktlinsen und normale Polbrille -- das Sehergebnis ist bei mir zumindest hierbei besser. Aber die "Doppelbrille" ist für die faulen Tage ... und zum Rad fahren taugt sie auch noch. 
Nachtrag: die Brille heißt "Sailor" und ist bei tacklesport im ebay shop aber nicht immer verfügbar.

hejdå


----------



## fliafi (12. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Hallo Wartos,

bin selbst Brillenträger und beruflich sehr viel am Wasser. Es gibt sehr gute "Fitovers" so heißen die Polbrillen die man über die eigene Brille setzen kann. Sie schützen auch vor seitlichem Lichteinfall und vor allem vor UV-A und UV-B - Strahlen.

Ihr großer Vorteil für Brillenträger ist daß man sie auch noch verwenden kann wenn sich z.B. an der Sehschärfe was ändert.

In dem folgenden Beitrag ist ein Bericht zum Thema Polbrillen integriert. Man muß nur mit Strg-Taste und "F" nach dem Begriff Polbrille suchen oder runterscrollen.

Fliegenfisch-Ausrüstung für den Einsteiger​ 

Vieleicht hilft es ein bisschen bei der Auswahl.


----------



## Wartos (14. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Vielen Dank für den Link. Ich bin nun mal auf der suche nach diesen Fitovers, ist denk ich das einfachste für die Brillenträger unter uns.
Der billigste Brillendealer im Netz will 288 Euro für doppel Gläser + Gestell haben :v
Irgendwie kann ich diese Fitovers nicht finden weiss wer wo man die kaufen kann??? Danke


----------



## McRip (14. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Also da isses im Laden ja billiger und ich hab wahrlich keinen günstigen Anbieter genommen. |uhoh:


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (14. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Meine Polibrille ist von der Firma LOOP und nennt sich PullOver. Für mich als normalo Brillenträger die zur Zeit beste Möglichkeit. Das Ding hat 60 Euro gekostet, aber immer noch billiger als 'ne handgemachte Brille vom Optiker. Und ohne Brille fühl ich mich am Wasser langsam richtig nackedig.


----------



## fliafi (14. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Hallo Wartos,

Polbrillen und vor allem Fitovers (Cocoon) bekommst Du z.B. bei
Rudi Heger. Das ist auch die in meinem Bericht. Bin mit dieser Brille sehr zufrieden. 

Oder bei Europe-Flyfishing.

Oder beim Fliegenfischladen in Deiner Nähe.


----------



## Blanck (15. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Polbrillen sind eine echt gute Erfindung.Bin mit meiner voll zufrieden.Hab sie immer mit dabei.Kann voll weit ins Wasser schauen.Kann jeden nur raten sich eine zu kaufen!!!!:vik:


----------



## Wartos (16. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*



fliafi schrieb:


> Hallo Wartos,
> 
> Polbrillen und vor allem Fitovers (Cocoon) bekommst Du z.B. bei
> Rudi Heger. Das ist auch die in meinem Bericht. Bin mit dieser Brille sehr zufrieden.
> ...




Ich sag mal vielen lieben Dank werd mir da gleich mla eine bestellen. 
Für 50€ macht man nix falsch denk ich. :l


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Also ich habe auch eine Polarisierende Brille.
Und zwar die [FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Shimano Diaflash AX
Und ich bin voll und zufrieden damit,funktioniert optimal!!!

Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

[/FONT]


----------



## frogile (8. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille?*

Also ich war heute bei Apollo Optik.
Da kosten die geschliffene Gläser + Polfilter (grau) ca. 150 Euro.
Haben da scheinbar grad n Angebot ;-).
Bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mir da eine hole...


----------

